# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  waterproofing cost

## Oldhillshouse

what would waterproofing cost if out sourced 
bathroom is 2m x 3m x 2.6 high  
double shower at one end 2m x 1m 
vanity and toilet at the other end.  
many thanks

----------


## heavytrevy

Location would help

----------


## Led

You can call you local Wetseal and they'll give you a cost if you text them the details

----------

